# eMails nicht zustellbar



## daben (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe seit ein paar Tagen das Problem, dass keine eMails an User in meinem System zugestellt werden können.

Der Mail-Deamon gibt folgende eMail zurück:


> This is the mail system at host
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
> be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
> 
> ...


Meine main.cf:



> cat /etc/postfix/main.cf
> # See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version
> 
> 
> ...


hier noch der entsprechende auszug aus der mail.log


> May 17 00:21:42 myserver postfix/smtpd[8485]: connect from fg-out-1718.google.com[72.14.220.154]
> May 17 00:21:42 myserver postfix/smtpd[8485]: 0F7EA5E07C5: client=fg-out-1718.google.com[72.14.220.154]
> May 17 00:21:42 myserver postfix/cleanup[8502]: 0F7EA5E07C5: message-id=<482E08EA.4020606@googlemail.com>
> May 17 00:21:42 myserver postfix/qmgr[5818]: 0F7EA5E07C5: from=<absender@googlemail.com>, size=2055, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> ...


Warum die eMailzustellung aufeinmal nicht mehr funktioniert ist mir unerklärlich... Die einzigen Änderungen, die ich am Server die letzten Tage gemacht habe war das anlegen neuer Kunden im ISPConfig und das Update von OpenSSL!

Ansonsten ist auf meinem System Debian 4.0 ETCH und ISPConfig 2.2.23

Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann!
Danke


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2008)

Schau bitte mal in Kapitel 2.10.2:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ispconfig-2x-erste-schritte/3/


----------

